
Don’t Mute, Get a Better Headset - tosh
https://ma.tt/2020/03/dont-mute-get-a-better-headset/
======
mikecoles
tl;dr: If money is tight, just mute yourself. You don't need any of this
unless you want to play.

Looks like a shill page to get people to use Matt's affiliate links on Amazon.

If you like playing with gear, get a DBX 286S (knobs to 'tune' the sound) and
a Focusrite 2i2 audio interface (USB soundcard).

If you like software, get the 2i2 and use Reaper or Cadence/Carla (if you're
on Linux)to tune with software instead of using the 286S.

The 286S and 2i2 are just devices I'm familiar with. Other devices in the same
class are equally adequate. Focusrite has a 'kit' that includes Mic, audio
interface and cables. I'm sure other bundles are available from other
manufacturers and vendors.

If you want to spice up your video conferences, check out OBS. You can place
objects in front of you instead of just having a backdrop behind you.

